# Step three: out with the wood chips....



## laura2481

A very simple care sheet on Occelated Skinks can be found at the Lizard Lounge

This care sheet states that you should provide 'about 4 inches of sand' as a substrate.

To your complete novice (me) that just begs the question... What kind of sand?! Now I wasn't so dim as to expect to be able to pop to my nearest sandy beach and grab a bag full so an afternoon of confused googling later I gave up and posted on the Lizard board here for advice. 

I was kindly advised by several people that 'play sand', which is sold to fill up kids sand pits with, is a good substrate. This is currently £2.89 for 15kg at ARGOS.

I was also advised that Aspen is also a good choice, but I decided to go with the play sand as I was able to get a to an Argos easier than a specialist pet shop, or waiting for an internet delivery.

Coleen's vivarium has had a bit of a facelift. The woodchips have been evicted and about 2/12 to 3 inch layer of sand has gone in. This is plenty deep enough for Coleen to thoroughly bury herself in the sand. I think a 4 inch layer would have been a bit excessive!


----------

